# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Ooginfarct,lotgenoten gezocht!

## maggicq49

Heb onlangs een ooginfarct gehad waardoor ik nu gedeeltelijk blind ben aan mijn rechteroog. Graag zou ik in contact komen met lotgenoten.

Groetjes Maggie

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Maggie,

He wat naar dat je een oog infarct gehad hebt  :Frown: 
Ik heb even voor je rondgekeken en vond ook niet zoveel ervaringen behalve deze;
*http://forum.bnn.nl/forum.php/list_messages/17163/last
* http://members.multimania.nl/vannijn...%20verhaal.htm (dagboek van Ilonka over hoe het begon en hoe ze ermee omgaat)
* http://www.reelle.nl/htmlpages/ervaringen.php#visueel
Helaas kon ik ook niet meer voor je vinden  :Frown: 
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Dolfinetty

Maggie,

Mijn vriend heeft ook blijvend letsel na een ooginfarct in 2015.

Groetjes,

Dolfinetty

----------

